# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Treating yeast infections

## BornthatWay

We all know that if we get into a survival situation that cleanliness is still necessary for our good health.  However this can be difficult if we do not have adequate water or other things with which to clean our bodies.  This opens us up to skin infections and one that is quiet common is yeast infections.  Now one of the most common areas to get this infection is on our feet especially between our toes, it is called Athletes foot.  We can also get this infection in other areas where skin is damp alot of the time.  Ladies you know where I mean.  But if you have a little love handle that causes a roll this area is easily infected.  

I had a yeast infection and my Dr. told me to go buy some Atheletes foot medicine as it was the very same thing as what they sell specifically for yeast infections and is much less expensive.  Well I gave it a try and sure enough it worked like a charm.  So Although keeping a suspetible area dry and clean is the best method of not getting this malady Atheletes Foot cream and powder are wonderful measures to help get rid of it.  This is just one more thing we can find a dual use for and help provide relief when needed.

----------


## natertot

I just store my bread in an airtight container. If I am going to keep it for extended time, I store my bread in the deep freeze. Nevr had anyyeast infections with these practices.

----------


## RandyRhoads

What does storing bread in an airtight container have to do with getting a yeast infection?

----------


## natertot

> What does storing bread in an airtight container have to do with getting a yeast infection?


Never mind.

----------


## Cast-Iron

I'm sorry I thought this was a thread about homebrewing..............@ natertot --- too funny

----------


## finallyME

Another thing that kills a yeast infection is vinegar.  If you have it on your feet, then soak in vinegar everyday for 5 minutes.  Apple Cider Vinegar is the best for this application.

----------


## RandyRhoads

> Never mind.



Oh, that was a joke. Ha, ha...

----------


## wholsomback

Too funny.Apple cider vinager is good for all sorts of remidies.

----------


## Wildthang

I wonder if honey would help!

----------


## Rick

Does she have any medical training? Oh, you meant....never mind.

----------


## deanathpc

Another old thread...  I'm told drinking cranberry juice or the pills work too...

----------


## LowKey

That's a urinary infection.

----------


## Paleolithic

> We all know that if we get into a survival situation that cleanliness is still necessary for our good health.  However this can be difficult if we do not have adequate water or other things with which to clean our bodies.  This opens us up to skin infections and one that is quiet common is yeast infections.  Now one of the most common areas to get this infection is on our feet especially between our toes, it is called Athletes foot.  We can also get this infection in other areas where skin is damp alot of the time.  Ladies you know where I mean.  But if you have a little love handle that causes a roll this area is easily infected.  
> 
> I had a yeast infection and my Dr. told me to go buy some Atheletes foot medicine as it was the very same thing as what they sell specifically for yeast infections and is much less expensive.  Well I gave it a try and sure enough it worked like a charm.  So Although keeping a suspetible area dry and clean is the best method of not getting this malady Atheletes Foot cream and powder are wonderful measures to help get rid of it.  This is just one more thing we can find a dual use for and help provide relief when needed.


Old man's beard would be the primitive application of medicinal treatment. It would have to be refined a bit but it was traditionally used to treat things like ring worm as it is anti-fungal. 

Old man's beard (Usnea) is a lichen containing a compound known as Usnic Acid which is good in keeping things sterile and killing bacteria and fungi (like yeast and ringworm). It was used as a bandage because of these properties and to clear up those topical infections. Some accounts that I've heard report on using it to clear up internal parasites with success BUT it is a known hepatoxin, so it's probably better to keep it for topical treatments.

----------


## Davidlastink

I but wlally world brand medicated body powder works well for feet and rolls... DONT use internally or any part of your body that would not handle burning well.

----------


## 1stimestar

For "the other kind", plain, unsweetened yogurt works.  Take internally from both directions...

----------


## Rick

Okay, now my head is spinning. I'll spend the rest of the night researching where else that yogurt might go. But at this point it ain't soundin' too good.

----------


## Davidlastink

also Lactobasillus acidolphulis is a common strain found in supplements which I take for keeping everything smooth and regular.

----------

